# Pinaroo WA - Sunday 18/3



## beluga (Nov 7, 2006)

Justin (Dugongstorey) and I are making a 6.30am start on Sunday at Pinaroo. We have not fished there before so should be interesting. The weather in Perth is shaping up to be ideal for the wekend.

Anyone in and around Perth interested?

Cheers,
Ian........


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanx for the info fellas but unable to join the fun.
Have a great time.
Cheers Mike


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Good luck down there in the big smoke on the weekend. Looks reasonable up here in Gero on the weekend too, so I will be hitting the water and hunting down that elusive Dhufish hopefully


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

I am definitely in!!!! Jay will be there as well.

For those that are interested, Pinaroo Point is a little north of Hillary's Boat Harbour on Whitfords Ave. It's right next to Whitfords Park and for memory it also has a couple of 'Dog Beach' signs off the main drag.

Jay and I will be aiming to get there at about 0630 Sunday morning. Happy to fit in with what ever anyone else wants to do but my main aim will be to get some bottom boucing action around the various little reefs and islands. Will probably take out a small bait rig as well for the schools of garfish I saw last time.

I've only managed to get out there once with any fishing gear and that ended in a brid's nest on the second cast and a casual 'observation only' paddle for the rest of the trip. Hopefully we can make this trip a little more successfull.

Talk soon.


----------



## Yakabe (Dec 16, 2005)

Happy Happy Joy Joy,

Barring sickness, tendenitis, work and all the other problems I have been suffering lately, I might be a starter. Could one of you guys please PM some way to get hold of you. Or otherwise, if I am not there by 6.30am, then please leave with out me. Also any recommendations for bait or SP/HB's would be much appreciated.

Yay,

Yakabe.


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey mate. My mobile is 0419 768 554. Hopefully we'll see you there.


----------

